# noisy brakes



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

I have an ongoing problem with front disks on 00 Max GLE. Shortly after warm up, when I slow down and almost come to a stop, the front disks grind, shudder and seem to grab. I have inspected pads and rotors they appeared fine. I had rotors resurfaced and new pads installed and the problem did not go away. Within 2,000 km they were grinding and now pulsating.
Does anyone have a clue as to what the problem is?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

id figure it would have to do something with the master cylinder not providing enough fluid to the calipers. did you keep your stock master cylinder?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Same problems with my Sentra, but add an annoying squeal to the equation. 

The cause is the pads. If you opted for long life pads (i.e. carbon-metallic), the harder compound is not as smooth (or quiet) as the stock pads. However, they last much longer. If you really hate them, you can opt for softer pads. They will be quieter, but they won't last as long, and you'll get the brake dust problem big time (just look at a Ford Focus with factory alloys. They're lucky if they get 25,000 km out of a set of pads!!! Super soft!!).


----------

